# Needle localization of abdominal wall mass



## dlb_2000 (Sep 3, 2009)

Good morning, does anybody have any suggestions on how I would code this procedure? 76942 & ??????   Thank you for your time.

 ULTRASOUND LOCALIZATION OF THE ABDOMINAL WALL MASS
 COMPARISON:  Ultrasound of the abdomen 0-00-00
 HISTORY:  Abdominal wall mass/cyst.
 PROCEDURE/FINDINGS:  The procedure of ultrasound on 0-00-00 reveals
 an oval hypoechoic mass within the abdominal wall in the
 infraumbilical region.  As the mass was not palpable ultrasound
 guided localization of the mass was performed for surgery.  The
 procedure of ultrasound guided localization, placement of guidewire,
 alternatives to the procedure, the risks and benefits associated with
 the procedure were discussed with the patient and a verbal consent
 was obtained from the patient. Patient was shifted to the ultrasound
 suite and placed in supine position.  Ultrasound examination of the
 abdominal wall was performed and the mass was identified and was
 marked on the skin.  The skin was prepped and draped in the routine
 sterile fashion.  After administering local anesthesia a 10 gauge
 Kopans needle was introduced into the mass under direct ultrasound
 guidance.  After satisfactory positioning the needle was removed and
 the guidewire was deployed.  Dr. C was available at the time
 of examination to show the path of the guidewire in real time.
 Guidewire was secured and images were sent to the operating room
 along with the patient.
 Documented images reveal an oval hypoechoic mass in the abdominal
 wall inferior to the umbilicus.  The last few images (image 5-7)
 reveal a guidewire through the mass.
 IMPRESSION:  Successful ultrasound guided localization of oval mass
 in the anterior abdominal wall.


----------

